# Female INTJ 5w4



## vikingbitch

Hello! 

I've been lurking around here for a few monts (mainly due to the fact that my type 6 partner INSISTS that I research information on sixes) and decided that perhaps it was time to join the community. 

I'm new to the whole Meyers Briggs test and Enneagram type thing. I've taken several different tests and they all come out to be the same for me. INTJ and 5w4. From research I have made, I sort of feel like my wing of 4 clashes, but it applies to me quite a bit I suppose.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings vikingbitch and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum vikingbitch. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## colysan

Well, welcome to PerC!


----------



## vikingbitch

Thank you!


----------



## Impermanence

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stone100674

welcome, enjoy your stay


----------



## vikingbitch

Thank you


----------



## ruth2ten

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Welcome!!

Mjollnir earrings, I presume?


----------



## INTJellectual

Welcome to PerC @vikingbitch


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne

Welcome!


----------



## Shazzette

vikingbitch said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been lurking around here for a few monts (mainly due to the fact that my type 6 partner INSISTS that I research information on sixes) and decided that perhaps it was time to join the community.
> 
> I'm new to the whole Meyers Briggs test and Enneagram type thing. I've taken several different tests and they all come out to be the same for me. INTJ and 5w4. From research I have made, I sort of feel like my wing of 4 clashes, but it applies to me quite a bit I suppose.


Hi! Welcome to Personality Cafe. I'm also an INTJ and 5.


----------



## zwanglos

Hi, welcome to the forums. Now go forth and do science to ... something. 

I also just started looking at enneagrams and have no idea what they're about >.>


----------



## slightlycrazed

Hello. I know quite a few INTJs in real life. I really enjoy the personality type.


----------

